

Control a real peshmerga fighter in Iraq from your home computer - rdnpa
http://www.remotefighter.com/

======
ArekDymalski
Oh, seems someone is still excited about this 5yrs old movie
[http://m.imdb.com/title/tt1034032/](http://m.imdb.com/title/tt1034032/)

:/

------
dragonbonheur
This must be a joke. A completely insane and senseless one at that. War is not
a game and shouldn't be.

~~~
danellis
You say that like there's some doubt about it. It's satire.

~~~
Gys
Satire. Yes, in an extremely sad way.

Because I cannot think of something that technology made possible and yet was
not implemented. In one way or another, legal or illegally.

So somehow I assume only lack of technology is withholding the implementation
of this otherwise uncomprehensible setup ?

I am pessimistic about this sort of things :-(

------
DrinkWater
Some people seem to be bored as shit

